# Doja Bubba Berry



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 10, 2013)

:d


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 10, 2013)

Nice hard nug, ya got there 4U!


----------



## Shaun485 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nice one..


----------



## mrcane (Aug 4, 2015)

Sweet...


----------



## Budlight (Sep 15, 2016)

Looks super yummy


----------



## dekgib (Sep 15, 2016)

That is a nice one 4u... Awesome


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 21, 2016)

Sweet :bongin:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Nov 21, 2016)

Bomb


----------

